# DP, MRI, meds and pregnancy



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi there,

I have dp/dr and tried all SSRI's and benzos. I recently tapered off Paxil and since 2 weeks I feel like hell on earth. Paxil did help for dp a lot, I didn't think of myself (who am I, etc.) but did DR worse in public. I tried Prozac after, and felt so agressive, it was obvious that it didn't help at all.

Now I am almost med free, except for Klonopin sometimes, but I feel worse. I would also like to have a child in the future, so I am scared to go back on Paxil because of birth defects (I think they moved Paxil from C cat. to D cat.). I would like to know if there is an AD (ad/or benzos?) safe for pregnancy. I heard that Zoloft is B cat., but I am not sure. Unfortunately, it didn't help a lot for dp/dr the times I was on it, it helped only for depression.

Finally, I will have a second MRI this week-end to rule out TLE. I had one and it showed nothing. May a second one help?

Thanks,


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't think a second MRI would show anything different than the first. Also, your doc will know the safer alternatives for meds during pregnancy.


----------



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

I bump this one, just in case someone can help me about meds and pregnancy.

I asked my doctor, he says that klonopin has a little risk for cleft palate. And zopiclone doesn't have enough studies.

Thanks

Jen


----------

